# Wal Mart Camping Macon, Ga



## Janellsam

My family and I are going to need to stop off around Macon, Ga and were hoping to find out if anyone has stopped over at a Wal Mart in Macon, Ga? Any info would be great.
Thank You
Janell


----------



## Excursions R Us

Janell said:


> My family and I are going to need to stop off around Macon, Ga and were hoping to find out if anyone has stopped over at a Wal Mart in Macon, Ga? Any info would be great.
> Thank You
> Janell


We always camp in the Flying J's on our way south to Florida on the I75. There is a Flying J at exit 201 in Jackson GA. Never had any problems and there are always a number of trailers already there when we pull in.


----------



## campingnut18

Not sure about Macon but the Wal-Mart right off of I-75 in McDonough Exit 218 I think (about 1 hour or 60 miles north of Macon) is very popular for campers. There is a Cracker Barrel in the parking lot and the exit is covered is fast food. Give us a shout if you camp here, we live about 13 miles away.

another place to park would be the bass pro shop. its on I-75 north at bass road.
dont take 475 north you wont see it.

C-


----------



## lizriley

There are always people camping at that Walmart. One of the nights near the beginning of Bike Week (Daytona) I counted 12 RVs in that parking lot. There isn't a lot of crime in that area. (knock on wood)

When/if you continue south on I-475 be careful. There are doing a lot of construction where the southern end of 475 comes together with I-75. The road gets narrow and there are a couple of lane shifts.


----------



## ember

riz said:


> There are always people camping at that Walmart. One of the nights near the beginning of Bike Week (Daytona) I counted 12 RVs in that parking lot. There isn't a lot of crime in that area. (knock on wood)
> 
> When/if you continue south on I-475 be careful. There are doing a lot of construction where the southern end of 475 comes together with I-75. The road gets narrow and there are a couple of lane shifts.


Wow Riz,
That is great info, and she'd not have gotten it anywhere else, until she was in it!! Nice job!! 
TTFN
Ember


----------

